# Fancy Betta Hammock



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Made special for my newest boy, FishBeastie


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice! I have made some of those but instead of using suction cups I just fuse the ends of the mesh together (with a lighter). Where do you buy those suction cups?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Walmart. They're like...maybe $2 for a pack of four for small ones/. they have medium and larger sizes, but for the larger hammocks i plan to put stuff in i use two small ones so its balanced

I weave my fishing line back and forth and used flowers to cover teh knot so there's no fin catching issue.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

well you just made mine look terrible... lol.... mine just floats around it doesn't have any leaves or suction cups... I'll have to get some suctioncups tho because Mardi will only use his when it is in a certain spot!! 

I didn't thing of putting plants in/on the tube I have to do that for my girl!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I usually just use suction cups, but my boyfriend's recently got attached to this guy and insisted he needed a hammock, and it had to be cool....lol


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

I like that a lot!

None of my bettas so far have shown any interest in their hammocks. They love their floating logs but not the hammock. It's too bad because I find fish resting on them to be so darn cute!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Most of mine do, but I have a couple males that just dont care xP


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

It looks very nice!

Just a suggestion, I would cut an opening in the top so your betta can have easy access to the surface to breathe. Make sure the opening is big so your betta doesn't get stuck.

Good job!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

All of mine simply sleep at the 'doorway' to get up and breathe, tho I was considering cutting an extra hole for this one. I always make sure they have ample space on both sides and keep it at the water's top level.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice! I gotta try that! So pretty.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like he likes it.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I love the idea of tying on leaves! I have extra craft mesh and plants lying around, and I bet my guys would love something like this. :3


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm thinking up some new ideas, even some including making a drape or curtain with java moss. I mist draw up blue prints or something sometime and post them.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

ever consider selling them???


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Considering the plants came off a decoration that cost $20...prlly not. Even buying just the plants is $12 which can get pricy after awhile. This was done only because I had extra decorations from my 10 tanks xP 

In any case, after price of materials + my workmanship + shipping? Depending on where you are you're paying more than what you need to instead of making it yourself for a max $15. And that's only if you have to steal plants off decorations instead of buying silk plant kits.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

well its cute. thanks for the idea I might give it a whirl...


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm happy to answer any questions on making them if you go ahead with it and have trouble. =)


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks  I might take u up on that


----------



## BeccaJ (May 28, 2013)

These are really cool! I think I might purchase a leaf for my Betta to rest on. =)


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to make some of these! I have plenty of craft mesh left over from making my dividers. I'm sure my bettas would love them! My boy used to hide in his floating log all the time, until he realized that if he pushed it under the filter intake, it baffled it more than it already was, so he could build a bubble nest in the far corner. Silly thing! Now he doesn't have anything to rest in. I can make a bunch of those.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Most of my males enjoy them =)

@Beccaj - if you buy a leaf remember to check it for a metal wire and remove it. It'll rust. 

Why manufacturers put metal in fish decor I'll never know


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Just made one and so far sun set thinks its a playground. He just keeps swilling through it. Lol. I just have it floating right now and will get auction cups on wed. I can't wait!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay!! Should post pics! =D


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I'll try and get a video in the morning  he's to cute just playing. It's not covered in plants yet though  maybe I should spruce it up first.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

this is just so....GENIUS!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you ^^


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Irritation. I should have gotten the video last night. He has decided not to do it today. :/


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Isnt that the way of them though? XD


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

LOL for sure!


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Here is Handsome in his floating hammock. He loves it! He will sit and guard it where he has his bubble nest. LOVE this guy!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks awesome! I really should spruce up Cirrus's.


----------



## SaltAndLight (Jun 15, 2013)

Please post directions on how to make!


----------



## SakTheNun (Jun 7, 2013)

That's pretty cute, where did you get the hammock?


----------



## SakTheNun (Jun 7, 2013)

Wait...you made it? That's pretty cool. Post directions please! We would love to hear it! I can't wait to get my betta and deck out his tank!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

SaltAndLight said:


> Please post directions on how to make!


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=141777&page=4


----------



## SaltAndLight (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you! Love this!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

@ RowdyBetta - thank you for posting a thread for the hammock part =) 

As for the rest, it's as simple as finding silk plant decorations you're not going to use and clipping them to have short stems and slipping them into the hammock holes. I chose to sort of weave mine up and down so the betta won't have a bunch of green stems sticking at him inside the hammock.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Do you use fish silk plant bits? Reason I ask is that when I had hermit crabs we were always worried that craft silk plants might not be aquarium safe; leach chemicals or colors or whatever. Have you had any issues with that? The hammock is soooo cute


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Aquarium decoration silk plants only, would be my suggestion, and that's the only type I use. Even if the craft pants don't leach dye or chemicals, they usually have metal bits in them that'll rust too.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Cool. I have some extra plastic cross stitch canvas. Maybe I'll give it a try. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------

